# Indian Middle Eastern Mythology



## KingArthur (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been looking for mythology from india but have only seen stories of their gods birth but not many interations as i would find in greek mythology, Any ideas?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 7, 2011)

OH Hit me up.. I have books and books on mythology from india.


----------

